# Insurers agree on framework for Uber, Lyft coverage



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Insurers-agree-on-framework-for-Uber-Lyft-6159100.php


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

The sfgate article only details something that is already currently available. Commercial insurance coverage.

California is considering making it a law .. and I'm not opposed to that.

The insurance companies are for this proposed law because they will sell policies.

Ride-share companies are for it because it further limits their exposure ... puts the risk and cost on you and me.

The problem is that ride-share driving rates don't pencil out as it is. No one will be able to afford a nickle more cost.

Drivers will be forced out of the game financially.

Ride-share companies will have to raise the rates enough to cover this, and they will, but by inventing yet another scheme to make drivers believe that they are turning a profit.


----------

